# us citizen refused uk spouse visa



## mimi261014 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello and thanks to anyone reading this post  

Am going to make it short and simple. I am an American citizen and my spouse a British citizen.

I had applied for a spouse visa to live in uk back in december, but was refused due to funds. He has come to visit me after this has happened with no problem. I plan to visit him this month. 

Sincee I got denied a uk spouse visa can I still go visit him? I dont plan to stay long or anything. I just want to visit him.

I have never broken any laws. Ive been to the UK several times without any problem till now that i got my spouse visa denied. Am not sure if I would be allowed in to visit my husband. I plan to be complelty honest with the immigration officer when he/she starts asking question.

Any suggestion or advice are greatly appreacited.


----------



## Little Princess (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry that I can't help you with your question, but since my American husband is soon to apply for his spouse visa, would you mind telling me what sort of funds you had that made you be denied? Funds is one of our biggest worries you see. Best of luck with going to see your husband, sorry that this is a bit of a selfish reply!!


----------



## mimi261014 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi little princess,

Well the reason we got refused the spouse visa was cause i only sent my bank statements and didnt send his bank statements. 

And if you do send bank statement make sure they are thr original onces from the bank. Not just a copy or a print out from ONLINE. I had sent out a print out of my bank statement. :/ Wish i would of known before time. 

We are planning to reapply in a couple months cause no point reaplleaing if it takes forever. And its okay if you have other question let me know cause Ive been threw this road already lol


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mimi261014 said:


> Hello and thanks to anyone reading this post
> 
> Am going to make it short and simple. I am an American citizen and my spouse a British citizen.
> 
> ...


Your refused visa application will show up on computer screen when you next try to enter UK, unless they've forgotten to update their database. It shouldn't _per se_ affect your admissability as visitor, but expect some questions. As you have made your intentions clear by applying for a settlement visa, they will want to know you don't intend to overstay or work illegally. So make sure you have your return ticket and written evidence of needing to be back in the US, such as letter from your employer expecting you back by certain date. You should also carry some evidence of funds - yours and your husband's.

You have stated in a reply that you were turned down for sending in online statements and no statements for your husband. Online statement printed out is acceptable (as some banks no longer issue conventional statements) by taking it into a bank branch and getting it stamped as genuine. Yes, you should have sent in your husband's financial evidence. Pity you'll have to pay again - fees are going up to around $1300 from April.


----------



## mandyboo (Feb 10, 2011)

mimi261014 said:


> Hello and thanks to anyone reading this post
> 
> Am going to make it short and simple. I am an American citizen and my spouse a British citizen.
> 
> ...


So sorry about this! That's really awful. I hope you manage to sort it out.
What was their reason to refuse your visa?
Did they ever specify?


----------



## Little Princess (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for your reply  That's problematic...my bank statements show that I'm currently heavily into my overdraft, I'll just have to explain that it won't take me long to get out of it, we're living with my parents so it gives me leeway to sort it out before we move out etc. *sigh* I was hoping to get away with that bit, thank you for telling me before I made the same mistake!!


----------



## biscuitncookie (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm going through something similar, did you manage to get in as a visitor mimi?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

biscuitncookie said:


> I'm going through something similar, did you manage to get in as a visitor mimi?


I'd like to know that too, BiscuitCookie, but as I'm still waiting for a determination on my submitted application and documents, what I'm most curious about is why Mimi didn't appeal and submit the proper statements. 

Yikes, I'd really hate to think that she wasn't given the chance to resubmit due to something arcane and buried in the immigration laws pertaining to visas. (moan)


----------



## laurayang (May 27, 2011)

mimi261014 said:


> Hi little princess,
> 
> Well the reason we got refused the spouse visa was cause i only sent my bank statements and didnt send his bank statements.
> 
> ...


Hi Mini, Sorry to hear that your application was denied. I hope you can go to visit your husband in the UK as a visitor. I am also applying a spouse visa in 2 weeks time, please could you give me a list of documents you submitted? And how did you organize your papers? You see, I have loads of different sized papers such as cards, photos and receipts. How did you organize them to be clear and neat? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

laurayang said:


> Hi Mini, Sorry to hear that your application was denied. I hope you can go to visit your husband in the UK as a visitor. I am also applying a spouse visa in 2 weeks time, please could you give me a list of documents you submitted? And how did you organize your papers? You see, I have loads of different sized papers such as cards, photos and receipts. How did you organize them to be clear and neat? Thank you in advance.


Look at Supporting documents with a link to Settlement. As for your documents, just put the originals in separate punched plastic wallets together with a photocopy. You can copy all onto the same sized paper. Size doesn't matter - either US-standard letter or UK-standard A4.


----------



## laurayang (May 27, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Look at Supporting documents with a link to Settlement. As for your documents, just put the originals in separate punched plastic wallets together with a photocopy. You can copy all onto the same sized paper. Size doesn't matter - either US-standard letter or UK-standard A4.


Hi Joppa, thank you very much for your reply. I am married to my british husband for over 3 years, we lived in China for 2 years and have been living in the UK for about 1 year. We lost all the evidence which can prove we lived in China for 2 years, do you think that's a problem? How important is it that we can prove we lived in China for 2 years? Because we don't have letters (such as bills and bank statement) sent to our home address while we were in China, as we both used our seperate work addresses as our co-response addresses, so we couldn't prove we lived together. We could try to find our contracts which could prove that we lived/worked in the same city, would that be helpful? Or should we just forget about proving we lived in China together? I look forward to your reply. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

laurayang said:


> Hi Joppa, thank you very much for your reply. I am married to my british husband for over 3 years, we lived in China for 2 years and have been living in the UK for about 1 year. We lost all the evidence which can prove we lived in China for 2 years, do you think that's a problem? How important is it that we can prove we lived in China for 2 years? Because we don't have letters (such as bills and bank statement) sent to our home address while we were in China, as we both used our seperate work addresses as our co-response addresses, so we couldn't prove we lived together. We could try to find our contracts which could prove that we lived/worked in the same city, would that be helpful? Or should we just forget about proving we lived in China together? I look forward to your reply. Thank you in advance.


Only in so far to prove that your marriage is genuine. Didn't you husband have to register with Chinese authorities and provide a residential address? And do you have any official letter/documents with the same address? A letter from employer, officials etc attesting to your cohabitation would also help. Any letters/cards addressed to both of you? Two years is a rather long time and they would want to see evidence of living together.


----------



## laurayang (May 27, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Only in so far to prove that your marriage is genuine. Didn't you husband have to register with Chinese authorities and provide a residential address? And do you have any official letter/documents with the same address? A letter from employer, officials etc attesting to your cohabitation would also help. Any letters/cards addressed to both of you? Two years is a rather long time and they would want to see evidence of living together.


Hi Joppa, thank you very very much for your reply!! You are such an expert!! The Home Office should hire you to do the job  

Regarding letters from employers and officials, would an email with an scanned signed letter be acceptable? Or should I try to get my boss to post it from China? I look forward to your reply!! Thank you in advance


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Joppa said:


> Only in so far to prove that your marriage is genuine. Didn't you husband have to register with Chinese authorities and provide a residential address? And do you have any official letter/documents with the same address? A letter from employer, officials etc attesting to your cohabitation would also help. Any letters/cards addressed to both of you? Two years is a rather long time and they would want to see evidence of living together.


Is there a time frame on how long a non-UK citizen has been married to a UK citizen before applying for a spousal visa?!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

laurayang said:


> Hi Joppa, thank you very very much for your reply!! You are such an expert!! The Home Office should hire you to do the job
> 
> Regarding letters from employers and officials, would an email with an scanned signed letter be acceptable? Or should I try to get my boss to post it from China? I look forward to your reply!! Thank you in advance


A proper letter, in English, is always preferable. They may even refuse to accept scanned copy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

You will most likely be refused entry in UK - Unless you can provide PROOF of assets / or job or some sort of SUPPORT from another person - either your spouse or a parent.

When u are rejected for a settlement visa - it shows up on the computer screen and is a major issue for the visa officers to go after. They might grill you and question the legality of your visit as well as look for reasons that you will leave upon completion of the visit. If you can somehow convince them that your visa was rejected previously but now you will be re-applying with the proper documentation soon - then also you have a good chance of entering the UK....they are very strict with these things so be careful. Problem is - there are lots of SCAM marriages in UK - and a lot of people marrying others for a visa and residency - UK government is very strict on this so carry substantial evidence to prove that your visa rejection was merely a mistake and your marriage is totally genuine and that you intend to re-apply soon....but why not just re-apply with the correct documentation and then go??? They will question why you haven't reapplied as well if you are so genuine?


----------



## Britney Frustrated (Feb 24, 2012)

mimi261014 said:


> Hello and thanks to anyone reading this post
> 
> Am going to make it short and simple. I am an American citizen and my spouse a British citizen.
> 
> ...


Were you ever allowed to visit your husband? What ended up happening in your situation?


----------



## sjellyman (Sep 28, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Your refused visa application will show up on computer screen when you next try to enter UK, unless they've forgotten to update their database. It shouldn't _per se_ affect your admissability as visitor, but expect some questions. As you have made your intentions clear by applying for a settlement visa, they will want to know you don't intend to overstay or work illegally. So make sure you have your return ticket and written evidence of needing to be back in the US, such as letter from your employer expecting you back by certain date. You should also carry some evidence of funds - yours and your husband's.
> 
> You have stated in a reply that you were turned down for sending in online statements and no statements for your husband. Online statement printed out is acceptable (as some banks no longer issue conventional statements) by taking it into a bank branch and getting it stamped as genuine. Yes, you should have sent in your husband's financial evidence. Pity you'll have to pay again - fees are going up to around $1300 from April.


Joppa,
I thought as long as the bank statements printed from online had the bank logo, the bank address, account number, name of person on the acct, etc that that would be acceptable..but they also have to be stamped as genuine? Whew! so many nuances to know! Hopefully though I have discovered them all by the time I apply so approval happens in the blink of an eye!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sjellyman said:


> Joppa,
> I thought as long as the bank statements printed from online had the bank logo, the bank address, account number, name of person on the acct, etc that that would be acceptable..but they also have to be stamped as genuine? Whew! so many nuances to know! Hopefully though I have discovered them all by the time I apply so approval happens in the blink of an eye!


You'd have thought so, but as there are so many forgeries around (it's not difficult to create a genuine-looking statement using Word or Excel), they have to be cautious. In a documentary there was a man who submitted a forged bank statement, which was detected by visa officer and he was banned from UK for 10 years and reported to the local police for fraud.


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

Joppa said:


> You'd have thought so, but as there are so many forgeries around (it's not difficult to create a genuine-looking statement using Word or Excel), they have to be cautious. In a documentary there was a man who submitted a forged bank statement, which was detected by visa officer and he was banned from UK for 10 years and reported to the local police for fraud.


I am not kidding when I tell you that nowadays due to all the cut-backs in the banking system, even the genuine bank-statements look forged  When I compared my bank statements from 5 years ago with now, I can see a huge deterioration in the quality of printing ink the current statements where the ink sort of smears when I highlight the text on the statement with a highlighter  I was concern that UKBA may be unhappy but everything worked out fine for us... I assume they must have some way of sensing or differentiating whats genuine and whats not.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

manny.j said:


> I am not kidding when I tell you that nowadays due to all the cut-backs in the banking system, even the genuine bank-statements look forged  When I compared my bank statements from 5 years ago with now, I can see a huge deterioration in the quality of printing ink the current statements where the ink sort of smears when I highlight the text on the statement with a highlighter  I was concern that UKBA may be unhappy but everything worked out fine for us... I assume they must have some way of sensing or differentiating whats genuine and whats not.


They have a special section dealing with verifying documents with latest equipment, chemicals etc. Also they can contact banks and get verification that way.


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

Joppa said:


> They have a special section dealing with verifying documents with latest equipment, chemicals etc. Also they can contact banks and get verification that way.


I hope you are right as the ink used in the new bank-statements is very poor most likely cheap inkjet but again I am only saying this for my bank and hopefully other banks have not become as cheap.


----------

